
George Soros Attacks China's AI Push as 'Mortal Danger' - jonbaer
https://www.wired.com/story/mortal-danger-chinas-push-into-ai/
======
renholder
Déjà vu...
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19010671](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19010671)

